# HMPK Koi pair (orange/red and black)



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

just got a pair i won on aquabid in this morning (had to run back, was omw to the gym and saw the ups man leaving lol)
the female is huge! and sooo georgeous pics didnt do her justice she has beautiful orange and white coloration and black steps on her back just like my male. the only difference is hes more red colored and his gill color is clearish white.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Looking forward to your future spawn, and I hope you provide pics of the pair soon! :-D


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

hrutan said:


> Looking forward to your future spawn, and I hope you provide pics of the pair soon! :-D


thanks a lot hrutan, gottum right here.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Well! Now _that's_ koi! We should show your beauties to anyone who thinks just being three colors is enough!


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

hahaha yeah i love these 2, especially my female the few white spots are so lovely against the koi fish orange and black.
ill try and post video of them within a few days conditioning begins today so in 7-14 days ill put them together in a clear plastic tub about 20-30 gallon maybe some plants, kettappa leaf and a heater because its pretty chilly here.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Omg...

Subscribing. I might need one off of you D:


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

im looking for a kio  hint hint...


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

Kithy said:


> Omg...
> 
> Subscribing. I might need one off of you D:


)) thank you!!!
when the babies are all grown ill make sure and remember you called first dibz lol


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

Nova betta said:


> im looking for a kio  hint hint...


ill keep you in mind too nova 
love your little barracks setup btw very nice.


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

View attachment 472673


View attachment 472681


almost lost my favorite girl this morning!! >=/
i was being lazy and didnt put the papers on top of the 1 gallon DIY plastic jars ive got my female breeders in and this morning i foun little miss white lips in this fancy marble girls jar! she doesnt even know how close she came to being fish jerky haha little jerk!


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Lucky little girl!


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

View attachment 473393


View attachment 473401


View attachment 473409


View attachment 473417


couple of shots of my special pair, i really like these fish the male is intense shade of red with little jewels of white throughout and when it intersects with a patch of his black it looks really nice.

and the female.... man all around beast! huge, intense orange/black/white coloration, really healthy and active and just exudes vigor i love her!


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

View attachment 474337


View attachment 474353


View attachment 474369


got a little 30 gallon clear plastic tote from wally world and filled it half way with tap water hen treated it with some betta safe stuff and added a few kettappa for tannins and bubble nest construction, a clay pot for cover, some water lettuce and duckweed to absorb some of the nitrates and give the fry some micro life to chow on in the first days of life. Oh! and of course my pretty little red koi male 

also forgot to mention but i made holes in the lid for ventilation but kept them small by heating a nail with a torch and pressing it through that way most of the humidity stays in but you still get some fresh air exchange this will be good for inciting pairs to breed as well as development of the babies labyrinth organs


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

View attachment 474377


View attachment 474385


View attachment 474393


View attachment 474401


View attachment 474409


introduced the female today kept her in a 1 gallon pickle jar (sans pickles) and put her in the center of the bin with the water near the top so whenever shes ready to go she can, as you can see the male has already begun building a new nest underneath the largest kettappa leaf.
I hope you enjoy my pics, been having to take them on my phone but once i get a new battery for my dslr they should look muuuch nicer.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

might have to get a baby from you Lol


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

their so pretty. And thanks about my tank  it actually is a 20 gallon divided. Also i hope ill be able to get one of your. I should unless something happens. So im not 100% sure yet.Dont feel to pressured to save one for me . good luck!!!!


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

That's a really great idea for a set up o_o Wow!

What's your grow out tank going to be like?


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

for sure, ive got you down bettaboy 

@novabetta i wish I could snap a better pic of the girl her mouth is white and idk why but I just love it!
only a 20? looks pretty tall, how did you divide it? custom or the tank dividers at the pet store? no worries, ive got you down and its more an informal list ill be letting everyone on it know when fry are ready to be rehomed by going down the list and if you dont want any fish then thats fine by me, im sure ill have no problem finding homes for these babies 

@kithy thanks kithy! I like it a lot looks really nice and the fish seem to be taking to it very well. ill keep the fry in this for about 2 weeks slowly filling it while they develop their labyrinth organs then move them into a planted 55 gallon with a regular filter fitted with a sponge over the suction thingy to keep fry from being whisked away into the motor.
think thatll be good? or should i do it differently? always open to suggestions.
its got laterite and flourite clay pieces as a substrate


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

View attachment 475113


View attachment 475121


View attachment 475129


the little breeding setup seems to be keeping humidity in pretty well and little nosy is always eager for more bloodworms!

hes been working on a nice little nest as well and ill probably let her loose in his tank tomorrow if she doesnt jump out on her own first.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

OMG I want one already!


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

i really wish my good camera worked! these 2 just make me want to sit there all day and just watch them swim around, from up top they look like koi in a mini pond too lol

released her into the tub last night so just more waiting for now. :roll:


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

cant wait to see how many you get


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

i love these fish!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm not big on kois but that female! She is so utterly gorgeous! Had no he kois could be so pretty! Certainly changed my opinion on them!

.... Fish jerky xD that cracked me up! Haha


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

BeautifulBettaFishies said:


> I'm not big on kois but that female! She is so utterly gorgeous! Had no he kois could be so pretty! Certainly changed my opinion on them!
> 
> .... Fish jerky xD that cracked me up! Haha


thank you so much beautiful betta I really do feel fortunate to have snapped this girl up shes my absolute favorite fish.

little rougher than I like so far, my male is really aggressive (think its because hes red) and has been doing a number on her fins, she tries to flare back occasionally be he doesnt like it and chases her back to her spot underneath the clay pot, I had one pair spawn yesterday in the same environment so im pretty sure my water parameters, lighting, temps etc are all good. took the male yesterday and gave him short sparring matches of about 2-3 minutes for 2 sessions with 2 seperate males I usually do this once the spawning male has established the breeding container as his territory but is still being overly aggressive toward the female, make him have short matches to expend energy and aggression and trigger territorial instinct since he thinks hes defended his territory and females they usually stop attacking females and settle down to do the deed within a day or 2 if this doesnt work ill remove the pair, recondition a week or 2 (to heal girls wounds) and try again..... hoping it doesnt come to this I hate waiting!


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

View attachment 478290


View attachment 478298


View attachment 478306


View attachment 478314


the male from this pairing is either too young and inexperienced (my guess) or the female I chose was just too big and he got frustrated and took out his anger on her the whole time either way Ive taken the pair out to heal wit hsome clean water, salt and IAL the female released her eggs onto the bottom of her jar yesterday afternoon and I took them all out and discarded them, I wont be using her for a while at least until shes healed up a bit. the other fancy female in my sorority tank pictured here will probably be used in a test cross with this same male since shes smaller ill be able to tell if size is an issue and if not at least the male will gain some spawning experience or just give me a repeat of last time :roll:
itll also give me a chance to see what happens when you cross these 2 color patterns so that should be fun too.
will update as soon as fancy girl is conditioned and im ready to try this male again, dealing with an ich outbreak tho so I may postpone it a week or 2


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

the 1 spawn of 3 that was succesful for my december breeding schedule was done in a 5 gallon bucket with some plants and a board overtop and I contribute the success of this spawn to having an older more experienced male (fry are almost free swimming)


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Good to hear about the successful spawn. Look forward to reading about it.


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

I can't wait to see the results. I may have a nice tank ready in a couple of months...


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Subscribing! Marbles and Kois are my love. I maaaay need one of these bad...really bad. 
I should stop following spawn logs xD


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

View attachment 480346


View attachment 480354


View attachment 480362


Bad news, my favorite koi female died 
she started dumping eggs 2 days in a row and then I found her belly up out of nowhere! never even exhibited symptoms of stress just died out of nowhere.
oh well thats how it goes when you breed tropical fish in the states during winter. :roll:
introduced the male to my sorority tank today, he likes the marble girl quite a bit lots of flirting and flaring.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Letting him pick his own girl, then? Sounds like a good deal of fun~


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

That's sad 

He probably doesn't know what to do with himself! 

Koi is probably my favorite coloring  Can't wait to see some babies!


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Sorry, that got posted twice


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

i breed dogs rabbits and a few other things so losing fish is probably the least painful but its always sad losing a life.
yeah Ive been stalking aquabid and found a couple nice girls that would pair well with him but I might just scrap this log and breed the marble female to a blue plakat because this boy is still a little young imo and this marble female is a bit big for him.
what do you guys think? let the male get a little older and try with a new import next month or try again and possibly lose this pretty girl as well?


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm all for a koi as I love them and would be interested in one. But you do what you want to do.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Hmm, I'd wait. If you do decide to pair them, maybe you should set up a webcam and watch to make sure he isn't being too aggressive with them. If he's that aggressive again, maybe he needs to get a little older. Besides, another koi x koi would be really cool, and your marble has another suitor to keep her busy in the mean time.

Sorry about your koi girl


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

you gotta re breed him when you can so i can get my pair!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

yeah thanks guys im gunna go ahead and just wait till next month for this guys shot so sorry bettaboy and everyone else waiting on a pair but itll have to wait, ive got a few hundred fry and plenty of water changing/feeding to keep me busy till the next spwn


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

View attachment 481482

hundreds, and there at that darting around stage born 2-3 days after xmas.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

The water's so green!


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

Nimble said:


> The water's so green!


Lmao, they are in a bowl im using during a water change its tanish clear actually haha


----------

